# Histamine Theory for Leaky Gas



## ahelpinghand (Oct 27, 2014)

Hi guys,
I have had leaky gas on and off for about 7 years now and have started to realise some patterns that might partly explain why leaky gas happens. Although I’m not 100% sure I think it’ll help the community to just share the idea and see what people think.

I realised that taking an antipsychotic (olanzapine/zyprexa) completely stopped the problem and researched what kind of receptors they affect and apparently they have a strong impact on the histamine receptors.

A while back I tried antihistamines (over the counter) and to my surprise within minutes of taking it the leaky gas was, in moments, gone for few hours. It wasn’t perfect but I could feel a tightening sensation in my sphincter and I could feel the gas coming. The only issue is I found I had to take it every 1-2 hours or so for it to help and it was too dehydrating (throat and mouth was drying up quick) and sedating so I stopped taking these. It seemed like they just weren’t strong enough to deal with potentially a higher build up of histamine in the body.

The other thing I noticed was that foods high in histamine always made the leaky gas worse e.g coffee, chocolate, tomato, avocado, kefir, sauerkraut or fermented foods etc.

A long time ago I got a food sensitivity test at a naturopath and the naturopath told me he had never seen such a severe case of food intolerance. I was sensitive to almost every food on the testing list (to varying degrees). I was most sensitive to the ones I ate the most frequently.

I did some research and apparently food sensitivities that develop well into adulthood is due to a leaky gut and if there are lots of sensitivities, it’s probably a really bad leaky gut. A leaky gut means the gut lining/villi are damaged. When these are damaged, it becomes hard for the body to produce DAO which is an enzyme that breaks down histamine, as these get produced from the gut lining.

I guess it takes a long time for a really damaged gut to fully heal and you would need to make a conscious effort to exclude foods you are sensitive to for a while/ rotate foods do your body doesn’t create new sensitivities and focus on eating gut healing foods/ taking supplements to support. But until the healing is done I assume the leaky gas will continue on which is really disheartening and can make you want to give up all that hard work,especially on bad days where you just want junk food or snacks as comfort.

The other really interesting thing is (this is for the ladies) is that leaky gas was horrible during periods. I researched and apparently estrogen increases/releases histamines.

At the moment I am taking an antipsychotic which seems to be working perfectly so I am focusing on eliminating coffee (was drinking it everyday) and rotating my foods/drinks (check out food rotation diet online), decreasing stress, and occasionally take some gut healing supplements. One day I hope that my gut will healed enough so that I won’t need to continue the medication anymore (I have already decreased the dose to 1/3 and it’s still working).

I’ve seen the DAO enzyme sold on iherb, I haven’t tried it myself since the antipsychotic is working for me, but it might be worth a shot as a temporary measure whilst your gut heals.

I hope this enlightens or brings hope to someone out there. Doctors, specialists and naturopaths nowadays are becoming more aware of gut health issues but I still feel no one really understands the cause of leaky gas because it’s so bizarre. This problem can make one feel so alone and small.. so I hope that we can be there for each other and share ideas so we can resolve this issue together.

Stay strong!!


----------



## Silviegee (Jan 12, 2021)

I wondered about histamine intolerance too, back in the summer. I got bad flares (IBS-d) during April, then they stopped, but came back again in August. I saw that I had eaten high histamine foods at those times. I had a flare after spinach, tomatoes, canned mackerel, cheese, and some veg that still seemed ok but had been kept a bit long in the fridge. Also brandy. I knew I already can't drink wine, yet was fine if I drank vodka! Never bothered me, but the "grape" based alcohol did. Fermented things like Tamari sauce hurt me too
I was just researching it all, trying to work out hiow I could do a histamine elmination as WELL as my already very restricted IBS food limitations, and then it suddenly stopped happening! Both in April and in August!
I went back to those foods (except tomatoes)and was fine. The only thing I stay away from is brandy or any grape based alcohol. Now those foods don't necessarily cause flares any more.
I don't understand in my case, if it was histamine intolerance why would it just go away like that? I didn't follow a strict elimination diet for histamine. I hadn't even got that far.
Weird thing is I had Covid in Spring 2020. I read that long Covid can cause histamine intolerance. I'd never had it before in my life -no history.


----------



## MrGoose (Jun 17, 2016)

I occasionally have issues with gas, but not always just gas, and there are times, when I cannot tell until after the fact. I now always wear disposable underwear because of this. The only problem is, men's disposables do not work for this since their material is in front for urinary issues, I tried women's ones, which do work for coverage in back, however, it's hard to find or more expensive to get the ones that are not beige or pink or other fem colors. Why can't they make a men's product that has the same material in back as women's versions does? The pull ups and tabs diapers are too bulky to wear out all the time. What do you all use or do for this issue?


----------



## RobSteerKO0 (Dec 29, 2021)

Unfortunately, there was the same situation...


----------



## samwilliams1918 (7 mo ago)

I am facing a problem. Plz share your knowledge about how long does canned pumpkin last in fridge.


----------

